# starting tree farm



## Acornhill (Mar 14, 2012)

i have a small farm 34 acres and am considering a small tree farm on 17 acres of it. what would folks recommend for this amount of ground? looking for something to be ready to sell in 7-10 years. thanks


----------



## Falling2Pieces (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi! It really is good to have land that is productive. My answer to your question is another question.... what do your neighbors plant? It would be good to start with something that someone near you is knowledgeable about (your neighbors).


----------



## dingeryote (Mar 30, 2012)

Get ahold of the local landscaping companys and ask what they sell the most of.

Then get ahold of the local Ag extension and make sure your ground is close to optimum at balance for that species before making the jump.
Making soil corrections gets costly. The Ag extension can help you all the way around, and right down to selecting species to plant.

Good luck to ya! 

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Gologit (Apr 1, 2012)

dingeryote said:


> Get ahold of the local landscaping companys and ask what they sell the most of.
> 
> Then get ahold of the local Ag extension and make sure your ground is close to optimum at balance for that species before making the jump.
> Making soil corrections gets costly. The Ag extension can help you all the way around, and right down to selecting species to plant.
> ...



That's good advice. If they have a state forestry agency it might be helpful to talk to them, too.


----------

